# Anyone tried legacy hop variety?



## stuartf (13/7/16)

Just received my latest hops order, each time i try to order something i havent used before so this time ordered legacy hops. Does anyone have experience with these? Descriptions suggest blackberry, citrus, floral which sounds like quite a mixed bag of flavours going on. Not really sure what to use them in, thinking maybe a fruity bitter?


----------



## stuartf (15/4/17)

Ok finally getting around to using these hops in a brew. Going for a hoppy ESB with mainly late hopping to see if I can get the berry flavour out of them. Results reported back here in about a month. Cheers


----------



## Dr_Rocks (15/4/17)

Good luck Stu,

I've honestly never heard of legacy but am a big fan of ESBs so will keenly await your results.


----------



## MHB (15/4/17)

No haven't tried the hop, but the book that came up when I searched for info on Legacy, looks like it will be my next purchase.
From the description the hop sounds a lot like it has Bramling Cross in its heritage.
Mark


----------



## stuartf (15/4/17)

I could be wrong but there doesn't seem to be a lot of info out there from home brewers on this hop so I'm interested to see how it comes out. My first thought on reading the description was a black ipa but thought I'd start with a simple bitter first then see what level of roast flavour would go with it. Looking forward to trying this one


----------



## stuartf (25/4/17)

This is the end result of the recipe I posted above. 20 minute whirlpool addition still a bit green and some grassy taste which im hoping will fade as it ages a bit. Hop flavour is good with some floral tones but not really getting any dark berry flavours maybe have to dry hop with it next time.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (25/4/17)

I've been meaning to use the 250g bag of this I got awhile ago. Would definitely be nice to get the berry flavours coming through.


----------



## stuartf (30/4/17)

Just to update on this, grassy flavour has gone after some settling and now it's giving more marmalade and slight peach flavours with some subtle spice too. Think you probably need to use a heap to get any berry flavours coming through


----------



## stuartf (27/10/17)

If anyone is interested I chucked a 50g whirlpool addition of this into a yorkshire bitter and I'm now getting a subtle blackcurrant flavour coming through. Very nice beer and the hop flavour matches the malt well. Cam recommend it if only I could get some more now


----------



## Droopy Brew (14/11/17)

Thanks for the feedback. It is good to have someone come back and report results on something with very little intel.
Have some of this at my LHBS so will try it next time I do something English.


----------



## stuartf (14/11/17)

No worries, my hop additions were 30g fuggles as fwh, 30g EKG at 10 then 50g whirlpool for 20 minutes at 80C


----------

